
An Inflammation of Place - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/inflammation-place
======
cafard
"New York at the present time is not reproducing itself. We are all living
swiftly, dying swiftly. Were it not for the influx from out of town the
decrease in population would soon be noted. But as it is, for one New Yorker
that dies two strangers take up their abode in the city, and thus the loss is
not noticed. "

In E.M. Forster's novel _The Longest Journey_ , there appears

"There's no such thing as a Londoner. He's only a country man on the road to
sterility."

I imagine that demographers would regard both as exaggerations for effect.

------
caleb-allen
I really enjoyed reading this. It's interesting to see how our problems today
really aren't new, and this seems to be a unique perspective on that.

Thanks for the submission!

